# Gaming: Lights on or Lights Off?



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 6, 2011)

So which do you prefer?

I game with the lights out to make the experience more immersive. I find lights to be distracting and I wouldn't watch a movie at a movie theater with the lights on so I figure I would game in the dark as well.



Whoops I accidently voted for lights on. Can't seem to change my vote. LOL


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 6, 2011)

Darkness!


----------



## JC316 (Aug 6, 2011)

Depends on the game. If I am playing something like Resident Evil or Dead Space, then it's lights out, any other time, lights on.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2011)

Lights off, but tend to keep them on for the sake of my eye's.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 6, 2011)

Lights on, usually not bothered to turn it off.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 6, 2011)

If i game with the light off i have a lamp on, like i said in another thread its not good for the eyes to look at a bright monitor in the dark because you strain your eyes.

So yeah i have some sort of light on all the time. Although its pretty dull with the desk lamp i have behind me.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 6, 2011)

Lights Off definitely. Also helps give much better contrast quality on the monitor/tv.


----------



## Neuromancer (Aug 6, 2011)

Both.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 6, 2011)

lights off, bias lighting, naked, bag of doritos.


----------



## jasper1605 (Aug 6, 2011)

Typically I kick the lights off, but only if I feel that I'll only play for an hour or so (which usually turns into 3 anyways).  If I know I'm in it for the long haul the lights go on so I don't look like I just smoked 3 lbs of weed after I beat the game haha.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 7, 2011)

Low-light owns lights out, not much stress on your eyes, but almost all the benefits of darkness


----------



## Benetanegia (Aug 7, 2011)

^^ this.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 7, 2011)

i turn the main lights out but use a lamp about 10 feet away for a lil bit of light so i dont strain my eyes to much in the dark, also hard to pack a bowl or roll a doobie in the dark.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 7, 2011)

*Lol*



d3fct said:


> i turn the main lights out but use a lamp about 10 feet away for a lil bit of light so i dont strain my eyes to much in the dark, also hard to pack a bowl or roll a doobie in the dark.



You could always take a break to roll the doobie.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 7, 2011)

you did say gaming correct LoL!!!!


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 7, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> lights off, bias lighting, naked, bag of doritos.



I don't want my gamepad any greasier. 



trt740 said:


> you did say gaming correct LoL!!!!



That depends on who I'm with. 



LifeOnMars said:


> Lights Off definitely. Also helps give much better contrast quality on the monitor/tv.



If the display device is a quality one it does look better to my eyes as long as the backlight doesn't blotch.


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 7, 2011)

This is how I always game.  So which one should I choose?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 7, 2011)

I got a lamp that emits a warm low light in a red room.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Aug 7, 2011)

d3fct said:


> also hard to pack a bowl or roll a doobie in the dark.



practice makes perfect.  Plus it's one less thing you have to re-learn if you ever lose your eyesight




On topic: bias lighting here


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 7, 2011)

I prefer lighting off.


----------



## specks (Aug 7, 2011)

I can do with both but I play with lights on more often.


----------



## jpierce55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Dim lights on, or my eyes start to burn.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 7, 2011)

Moths are a pain in the arse so lights off.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 7, 2011)

I love lamp


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 7, 2011)

Absolutely can't stand using the PC for anything in a dark room. I've got 2-3 lamps always burning when I'm in this computer room. The only time I turn them off (besides during daytime) is when I'm watching a movie fullscreen.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 7, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Moths are a pain in the arse so lights off.



lol, do you game outside?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2011)

Lights don't matter as much as the chair that you're sitting in.  As long as I'm comfortable, lights or no lights.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 7, 2011)

I vote for Darkness, but i have a problem when it comes to that.

My keyboard does not light up, so when it gets to dark i have to turn the lights on 

I need a Keyboard upgrade.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 7, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Depends on the game. If I am playing something like Resident Evil or Dead Space, then it's lights out, any other time, lights on.



Hmm... What about Doom 3? Please don't tell me you haven't played Doom 3 with the lights out... 




I play with the lights on. I've heard that looking at computer screens with the lights off can be bad for your eyes.


----------



## Fatal (Aug 7, 2011)

Darkness FTW!


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 7, 2011)

I prefer using an indirect cool white LED light. Une lights a wall behind my LCD monitor and one is over my closet lighting up the room ceiling.


----------



## Shihab (Aug 7, 2011)

Lights on ruin a good horror game experience. Lights out's bad for my eyes (and I'm nearly blind). So I just turn of the wall lamps, and use a small night lamp. plus my computer case's LED lights (Blue for movies/Anime, Red for gaming, Can also be switched to green, but I rarely use it)


----------



## specks (Aug 7, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Moths are a pain in the arse so lights off.



lol


Sometimes my house is invaded by those pesky flying wood termite thingy and they go near my fans and they go splat


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 7, 2011)

d3fct said:


> lol, do you game outside?



No the window is always open in my room and the bastards always come in and annoy me. They're quite big most of the time.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Aug 7, 2011)

I voted lights on, because it's easier for my eyes. I game with lights off sometimes for more immersive experience.


----------



## TIGR (Aug 7, 2011)

Definitely lights off to increase immersion and ability to make out fine details in the game, and reduce distractions. I get up often and walk around outside though; if I were the type to sit on my ass for hours straight gaming, I'd at least have a window wide open nearby, and probably lights on.


----------



## Grnfinger (Aug 7, 2011)

Who has time for gaming with the kids home all summer...
I fear the dark but I look better in it 

Lights out for sure when I do get a chance to play


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2011)

i always game with lights on, that close to the screen it hurts my eyes otherwise. you end up hunched up closer to the screen, and you cant see the mouse and keyboard as well (and i have an LED keyboard, it still matters)


that said for movie watching when i'm leaning back or viewing from the bed, its lights off.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 7, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> No the window is always open in my room and the bastards always come in and annoy me. They're quite big most of the time.




Snap, had 8 in one night, eventually they bothered me so much I went on a moth punching spree.


I have my lights on to avoid head aches.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i always game with lights on, that close to the screen it hurts my eyes otherwise. you end up hunched up closer to the screen, and you cant see the mouse and keyboard as well (and i have an LED keyboard, it still matters)
> 
> 
> that said for movie watching when i'm leaning back or viewing from the bed, its lights off.



I even prefer indirect backlight when watching movies. LED strip behind the TV. Or if you happen to use Philips Ambilight, that...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2011)

i wonder how many people here who vote darkness, have high ambient lights (case LED's, etc) and those who vote lights on, have dim lights like me...


i run a 7W power saver ceiling light, or a 3W lamp. these are 'lights on' to me, but i know that coming in from a bright summers day, the correct phrase is "CANT SEE SHIT, CAP'N!"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 7, 2011)

I honestly don't care, I use to console game with lights off. But now, I guess mostly lights on, just whatever they are at, gaming is gaming, if it's good I will be immersed.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.aoa.org/x5380.xml

And that as they say, is that.

Also read up on video bias lighting: http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/blb.htm


> _Video programs are mastered on calibrated professional monitors in "dim surround" conditions. It has long been understood that the best viewing condition for television programs is in a darkened environment. Total darkness is not recommended due to the limitations of the human visual system. Televisions and similar electronic displays are much brighter than large format front projection movie screens, which don't require supplemental illumination in the room._


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lights on whenever i game just because my desktop is noisy as hell it gives it away that i am not in bed sleeping to my parents lol,and i want keep my eye sight so i can keep wearing shades lol.
I rarely play in dark only for a bit of frightening,but most of time lights are on,i have no room to fit a lamp either so just main lights on constant during the night.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 7, 2011)

i have a dimmer switch hooked to my lights, so i can adjust according to what i'm doing. at night it's at its lowest setting, so not quite pitch black.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 7, 2011)

Lights out with a lamp facing the wall to create a backlight.  If I need more light, I have one of the IR dimmers mapped to my tv remote....ahh laziness ftw!


----------



## Drone (Aug 7, 2011)

lights off + night vision


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 7, 2011)

*That's a great idea*



Lebowski said:


> Lights out with a lamp facing the wall to create a backlight.  If I need more light, I have one of the IR dimmers mapped to my tv remote....ahh laziness ftw!



I always dreamed of lying in bed late at night able to dim the lights or turn up the lighting with a simple remote when watching a movie with my Sanyo PLV-Z5 projector. (Gaming sometimes) But you know I think with Steam already making me even more lazy I think that might not be a good idea for me...... 

P.S Great to hear about the creative ways of handling lighting!!!!


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a dimmer slider under my desk right by my foot so I can alter the lighting to whatever is best for the movie or game.

I also trick people into thinking my clap changes how bright the light is.


----------



## qubit (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh duh! I thought you meant lights off on the PC, so I voted lights off, because I don't even have lights on it, except for the blue CPU cooler LED that I can't turn off. However, you mean the room light, which I leave on. I can't change the vote now though.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 7, 2011)

Lights out for me, but there's a little ambient light from my computer case.  Having the lights on bugs the hell out of me.


Melvis said:


> I vote for Darkness, but i have a problem when it comes to that.
> 
> My keyboard does not light up, so when it gets to dark i have to turn the lights on
> 
> I need a Keyboard upgrade.





Mussels said:


> and you cant see the mouse and keyboard as well (and i have an LED keyboard, it still matters)


Neither of you can touch-type?  And really, why the hell do you need to be able to see the mouse?


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 7, 2011)

*That makes us even then*



qubit said:


> Oh duh! I thought you meant lights off on the PC, so I voted lights off, because I don't even have lights on it, except for the blue CPU cooler LED that I can't turn off. However, you mean the room light, which I leave on. I can't change the vote now though.



You offset my vote with the lights on that I meant to vote lights off. Its all cool man. 

Now the poll is a little more scientific.


----------



## MadClown (Aug 7, 2011)

Both, I leave them on if Im eating something that requires coordination, leave them off otherwise.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Lights out for me, but there's a little ambient light from my computer case.  Having the lights on bugs the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> Neither of you can touch-type?  And really, why the hell do you need to be able to see the mouse?



i'm not playing FPS games where you only need WASD, space and a mouse. you try keeping up 100APM bursts in the dark in an RTS.


----------



## STCNE (Aug 8, 2011)

Light out, but I keep the lights out whether I'm gaming or not.


----------



## Goodman (Aug 8, 2011)

On all the time either with my light room 60w or my little lamp which is 15w...

Tried Doom 3 once with lights out & headphones to the max... never again...


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm not playing FPS games where you only need WASD, space and a mouse. you try keeping up 100APM bursts in the dark in an RTS.


It shouldn't matter what you're doing if you can touch-type.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 8, 2011)

Ambient lighting. It's not dark, but it's not bright. I also have an exit sign in my room encase I need help.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> It shouldn't matter what you're doing if you can touch-type.



trust me. it does.

when you say 'lights out' how dark is it? do you still have ambient light, or are you meaning if you shut your monitor off you'd be walking into walls?


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> trust me. it does.
> 
> when you say 'lights out' how dark is it? do you still have ambient light, or are you meaning if you shut your monitor off you'd be walking into walls?


I have ambient light from my PC, but the only reason I ever look at my keyboard is to check temps and such on the LCD (G15)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I have ambient light from my PC, but the only reason I ever look at my keyboard is to check temps and such on the LCD (G15)



thats why then. i have no ambient light, no LED's. its light from the monitors and keyboard, and thats it. no street lights, no moonlight, no glow in the dark condoms.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thats why then. i have no ambient light, no LED's. its light from the monitors and keyboard, and thats it. no street lights, no moonlight, *no glow in the dark condoms.*


Oh, well there's your problem.  If you had one of those, you could stretch it over the keyboard and you'd have an illuminated keyboard with protection against spills, STDs, and pregnancy.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Oh, well there's your problem.  If you had one of those, you could stretch it over the keyboard and you'd have an illuminated keyboard with protection against spills, STDs, and pregnancy.



lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2011)

Title sounded like a sex act


----------



## chris89 (Aug 8, 2011)

Depends on the game for me. If Railworks, Red Orchestra, Killing Floor lights off for sure.

But most the time my main room light is off an i use my bed side table lamp which has a low waltage bulb in it and is red so adds to the atmosphere 

Chris


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 8, 2011)

Generally I play with the lights on. If I turn the lights off, my eyes only get accustomed to the monitor light which can sometimes give me a headache. :/


----------



## Frick (Aug 8, 2011)

Depends on the game. Text based adventure or Dwarf Fortress? Lights on. Stupid FPS game? Lights off.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 8, 2011)

I can deal with either, but prefer low intensity background lighting. Less eye strain, can get up anytime I want without struggling to find my way around my room, and still allows me to use the backlit keyboards on either my laptop or my Logitech G15.


----------



## v12dock (Aug 8, 2011)

Lights on, I feel less nerdy


----------



## The_Ish (Aug 8, 2011)

Neither.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2011)

Wii: Lights off.  It is bright during the day and dark at night.
PC: Lights on but they are covered so it isn't very bright in here (not bright enough to see them in the reflection of the monitor).  If the lights are off down here, it's too dark to find the door--and then the monitor goes off (power save setting).


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 8, 2011)

both so I can't vote.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 8, 2011)

lights on, I'm usually gaming at night when my wife has gone to bed early and I'm on shift listening for our 8 month old to wake up at his normal intervals so I can get up and put him back to sleep. 


screaming baby in monitor + no light = crash into all kinds of crap every time.

so lights on.


----------



## BondExtreme (Aug 9, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Wii:



You kiddin' me bro?


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 9, 2011)

*To Any That Know Me*



brandonwh64 said:


> Title sounded like a sex act



60% of the time it works every time. 

P.S Almost an even split here.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hey....*



BondExtreme said:


> You kiddin' me bro?



Playing with your Wii is not a crime but if you do it too often you probably will go blind.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 10, 2011)

dark, cramped, claustrophobia inducing room.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 10, 2011)

Lights on. Not because I'm a pussy, but I get a headache and tired really soon when I play with lights off. Oddly enough watching movies is no problem, but playing games, be it on PC or console, let thy light shine on my scalp.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I like to game with lights off but have a light on in the back of the room to help my eyes


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 10, 2011)

I just turn the brightness down a notch on darker settings.. prevents headaches from what I observed.


----------

